# Shortening cycles?



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My cycles are getting shorter every month for the past few months. I have always pretty much had cycles that are 29 days, I got my AF back at 9 weeks PP, and have been regular except for 1 cycle that was 21 days, and one that was 34 days(thought I was pg, turned out I wasn't).

Anyway now my cycles have 28 days for the past few months and today started AF at 27days, it seems like each month I am getting shorter and shorter cycles. I'm a little concerned as we are talking about TTC soon, and this may make things more difficult.

Any insight would be appreciated. I'm kinda getting worried about my Lp, and don't want that to be shortening. FWIW-I do cervical checks, cm, but no temp charting.

Thanks.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

please delete...wrong thread.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Can you tell when you O by cervical checks and cm....if not then I would start charting your temps.....I had the same thing happen with me after dd2. I had always had a 28 day cycle every month then after her sometimes it would be 28 days and sometimes 26. It seemed like it alternated every month but for me I would just O either earlier or later. My LP stayed about the same.

Also I wouldn't worry too much as long as your LP stays at at least 10-11 days long.

I was just getting ready to post a thread asking about long LP's.

Sorry I wasn't more help!


----------



## MeiTaiMamma (Feb 28, 2006)

I would say you should start doing temp checks as well. It would make all the difference in the world to letting you have a better idea about your luteal phase. I have shorter cycles every now and again after having my son, but I still have at least an 11 day luteal phase.

For what its worth, taking the temp uses up about 3 minutes of my day. The only person it bothers is my husband when my thermometer goes beep.









Oh or you could also try Cyclebeads to see if you have a long enough cycle if you want another option than temp. They have a pretty good success rate too.

I just like my temp/CF/Cervix trio.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah I think I am going to start doing temp checks. I probably should have already started though, I am 2 days in to my cycle. Can I start now, I just have no idea about temp charting. I mean I know the most basic-take temp every time-same time of day, and how the temp works, but can I start a few days in or will I screw things up?

I just don't have a thermometer.


----------



## MeiTaiMamma (Feb 28, 2006)

You can usually pick up a thermometer at a local pharmacy. It is best to use a real basal body as just any old thermometer doesn't usually read to the one tenth. You start at the first day of your period. You also want to use a fertility chart (online or a free one downloaded off a fertility site) to track. I keep mine by my bed because I think that I would fill in an online one less.


----------

